# Skeen Trail, vario Stütze nachrüsten



## olli_de (1. August 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Ich habe ein Skeen Trail ohne Vario Stütze diese möchte ich jetzt nachrüsten. Ich weiß aber nicht wie der Betätigungszug von Lenker zum Loch im Sattelrohr Original geführt wird. An der echten Seite gibt oben im
Unterrohr ein Loch da ging der Zug für den Umwerfer rein. Hat jemand schon einmal versucht die Leitung hier durchzuführen? Im Original wird dieses nicht verwendet. Wäre super wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte. Gerne auch ein Foto.
Danke

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## ManuelTR (30. September 2021)

Bei meinem verläuft der Zug an der linken Seite. Zusammen mit der Bremsleitung gehen beide links außen am Unterrohr entlang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

